
Show HN: Online, No Signup, No code, build and deploy rich data apps in seconds - nfixx
https://studio.nuchwezi.com/
======
nfixx
A quick summary of features:

STUDIO (web):

\- drag-n-drop to build data-capturing or information-only app UI \-
add/remove/clone/edit controls, labels, etc \- controls supported: the typical
plus bonus - barcodes and camera even for web-forms! \- brand your app: name,
description, brand-image/logo, colors

\- click to publish: gives you instant preview/production-ready app on web +
analytics for data from your app (can have this private if you get an account
on our theatre platform) \- u can update apps that are already in production
(studio accepts bootstrapping new app via URI pointing to its defining
spec/persona) \- when you push updates to existing app, those using it
automatically get the updates without re-installing anything

HISTRION (web+mobile):

\- U can use channels to push your app to mobile users (they just need to
install the single, generic/universal app-rendering app - the "Histrion":
[https://tiny.cc/historion-apk](https://tiny.cc/historion-apk) \- if you
download the *.persona file for your designed app (no need to publish if you
don't want to), it can later be used to render the expected app via the web or
mobile histrion.

DIVINER (web):

\- free analytics - mostly descriptive stats atm \- build dashboards on the
fly (they are persisted across browser-refresh) \- share/export your app
analytics as you wish: pdf, excel, images, url, etc...

ALL THIS without writing any code, making any configs or delving into dev-ops
or even without requiring you to have any account on the platform!

POWER USERS: \- u can point the forms to your own existing servers (check
"theatre address" field) \- can use HTTP POST, GET, and for mobile: SMS, EMAIL
\- can build your own data-analytics dashboard without having to code/host the
data apps yourself -- you can get the data-api for your published app via the
diviner/default analytics dash...

You can use this service to whip-out quick surveys, polls, capture experiment
data, etc... all anonymously!

